# My version of the blair witch project



## blutiful (Nov 13, 2004)

I was at the park w/my little girl and was using my burst mode to take pics of her coming down the slide. She had been able to stop herself at the very bottom, where I was sitting w/the camera, on previous attempts so I was confident that we'd be okay. I have a few pics of her on her way down that look like this





alas, she wasnt able to stop herself this time and ran face first into the lens of my camera, no harm done, a little scrape on her chin and some skin left on my camera (eww). This is the last shot before impact...





we laughed and laughed at this pic and disturbed the other little family at the park, but hey, it was funny


----------



## Karalee (Nov 13, 2004)

:LOL: too funny


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 13, 2004)

hahahhaa :lmao:


----------



## Niki (Nov 14, 2004)

Hih :LOL:


----------



## Jaffapie (Nov 18, 2004)

haha, that's so funny


----------



## midgetsy (Nov 23, 2004)

whoah, weird


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 2, 2005)

:lmao: That actually made me laugh out loud ! 

Its funnier when ya see the 'before' shot *then* the  'splat' shot lol.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 2, 2005)

haha  good


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 3, 2005)

Yo, sup tit tat!  
Nice photo!


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 3, 2005)

:lmao:

Zach


----------

